# iMovie Help!!



## Rhykune (Jan 19, 2008)

I bought a Mac so I could use the free, but good video editing software in iMovie. When I try to import AVI files from my digital camera on to it, it crashes and shuts down before they import... I need help. Also, even if I try to just play a file in finder, quicktime will crash. It is weird, because the files worked perfectly on my old PC. Help please!!!

Also, is there any way to take back a Mac if it was bought on Apple.com???


----------



## alra111 (Jan 19, 2008)

Rhykune said:


> I bought a Mac so I could use the free, but good video editing software in iMovie. When I try to import AVI files from my digital camera on to it, it crashes and shuts down before they import... I need help. Also, even if I try to just play a file in finder, quicktime will crash. It is weird, because the files worked perfectly on my old PC. Help please!!!
> 
> Also, is there any way to take back a Mac if it was bought on Apple.com???


Although Macs are great, I have serious issues with iMovie.  It can act retarded at times.  I could not get titles to start and end when I wanted them to, and it would complain about subtitle length being too short while apparently failing to do simple arithmetic because they WERE NOT too short.

In short, I am disappointed with iMovie, but hopefully the iMovie '08 that is out there takes care of the issues.  I just don't feel like shelling out $80 right now.  I don't know why I'm not entitled to a free update, given that I've only had this computer a little over a year.

I love Macs and would never go back to Windows but sometimes they are a bit pricey and maintenance/upgrades should be cheaper.


----------



## williams25 (Oct 9, 2010)

iSky (shareware) will convert the avi's to mov or mp4, and then you can import them into imovie for editing.


----------

